# Look what i made!!!



## kurmaraja12 (May 26, 2012)

:-D Zebrasaurus


----------



## Kerryann (May 26, 2012)

He's very cute


----------



## Cadance (May 26, 2012)

Very cute!! I wish I was crafty!


----------



## SailingMystic (May 26, 2012)

Awesome !!!


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (May 27, 2012)

Awwwww that is so cute..


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2012)

He is cute!


----------



## jaizei (May 27, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I make softies as a side business


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 30, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> Thanks everyone! I make softies as a side business



That's really cool...you should also make a leopard tortoise using leopard-print cloth for the shell!

Do you ever sell your creations on Etsie (sp?)? My wife and daughter sell their craft items there and it seems like excellent site.


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2012)

How talented you are. They are adorable.


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (May 30, 2012)

AWESOME! Very cool.


----------



## l0velesly (May 30, 2012)

Love it, so cute!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 31, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> That's really cool...you should also make a leopard tortoise using leopard-print cloth for the shell!
> 
> Do you ever sell your creations on Etsie (sp?)? My wife and daughter sell their craft items there and it seems like excellent site.



Yeah I do actually  my store is SoftiesBehavingBadly, what is your wife and daughters store? 

I have some nice leopard fabric and I'm working on making a sulcata carapace 3D pattern from scratch  I'll keep you guys update on its progress


----------



## froghaven5 (May 31, 2012)

Very Cute! Can't wait to see your sulcata


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the newest creation


----------



## terryo (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! I LOVE Owl's. I have earings, rings, etc. My favorite. That is so adorable!.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, this is a fox with a tophat and a monocle... 

My friend begged me for months for one and I finally gave in. But it's so damn awesome I don't want to give it up! He'll go in the mail tomorrow


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 7, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> Yes, this is a fox with a tophat and a monocle...
> 
> My friend begged me for months for one and I finally gave in. But it's so damn awesome I don't want to give it up! He'll go in the mail tomorrow



Awesome!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 12, 2012)

A couple of my latest 

And a snail


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 12, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> A couple of my latest
> 
> And a snail





My gosh they are so amazing!! You are GOOD!!! lol! I would snatch them up in no time if I had the chance!! Lol (that snail makes me melt every time for some reason  the little eyes, and the button mushroom... Too cute!!)


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 12, 2012)

New business cards x-)



KimandKarasi said:


> My gosh they are so amazing!! You are GOOD!!! lol! I would snatch them up in no time if I had the chance!! Lol (that snail makes me melt every time for some reason  the little eyes, and the button mushroom... Too cute!!)



Thank you!!! I do sell on etsy.com, I'll make a 20% off coupon code for tortforum members


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's a coupon code for 20% off for TFO members if anyone saw something they like or as a gift: TORTFORUM

 I hope to get a tort on there soon  creating the shell is what is slowing me down. Anyone want to volunteer to do an etching of their big tort's shell so i can make a pattern from their shell? ;-)


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 20, 2012)

New tortoise shell! Almost done


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 20, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> New tortoise shell! Almost done



That is amazing!! You have such talent! Do a tan one an I will buy it so quick you won't even know what hit ya!! Lol!!


----------

